# Some help please to make my own "ABG mix" with the stuff I can find.



## pako (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi again. 
As I have mentioned in other thread, not every thing I need for the hobby can be found here, so I need some help please in order to make ABG mix, or something similar, with the stuff that is available. 
I read for example that tree fern fiber is an essential component of ABG, but I can't find it. What I can use right now is:
1. Repti bark by zoo med.
2.Coco husk by exo terra.
3. Planting soil by exo terra (coco fiber)
4.Sphagnum moss
5.Charcoal
6.Magnolia leaves.

What do you think I should mix and in what ratio from the above list to make something as similar to ABG as it gets? I intend to plant the tank with fittonia, aluminum plant, baby tears and similar terrestrial plants. Humidity will be above 90%.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

I would probably add some live oak leaves. Magnolia leaves decompose at a slow rate, but the oak leaves would decompose faster and provide more munchies for the springs


----------



## pako (Apr 30, 2015)

thank you for the tip. Oak leaves is easy to find. Any ideas about which other components to use for the mix and the appropriate ratio?


----------



## Eloquentidiot (Feb 28, 2013)

Having looked into this recently I found the following in prior posts:

ABG mix:
2 parts fine fir bark 
2 parts fine tree fern fiber 
2 parts milled sphagnum moss 
1 part fine charcoal 
1 part peat moss 

The ABG mix is 2 parts tree fern fiber, 1 part peat moss, 2 parts cocofiber, 1 part charcoal, and 2 parts orchid bark.

and one more: 
1 part milled peat
1 part milled sphagnum moss
1 part fine charcoal (We usually at least double this)
2 parts fine tree fern fiber
2 parts fine orchid bark

If you search the boards it seems per senior members that the ratios of different components are more important than the ingredients themselves. 

The short answer to your question:
I was able to find Tree Fern Fiber online (Kelley's Korner Orchid Supplies) which I think would probably round out your ingredients well.


----------



## pako (Apr 30, 2015)

thank you Eloquentidiot.
I have found these "recipes" in threads but both of them have tree fern fiber as one of the ingredients and some claim its the most important of all the other components. And this is what I cant find (purchasing it online costs quite a lot because of the shipping costs). So my question is how can I replace it and what kind of recipe would you suggest with the available components that I named in my first post which are:


pako said:


> 1. Repti bark by zoo med.
> 2.Coco husk by exo terra.
> 3. Planting soil by exo terra (coco fiber)
> 4.Sphagnum moss
> ...


----------



## Eloquentidiot (Feb 28, 2013)

Tree Fern is nice because it's so porous and allows the mix to breathe and not stagnate. I have read about substituting other porous inert materials such as lava rock or expanded clay pellets which would probably work but tend to be larger. Other recommendations for cheap products include pumice or perlite but I would be a bit cautious if you're gonna have critters in there with the (albeit small) risk of them ingesting it resulting in impaction but there are some options.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

A blend of the elements that you have, proportioned to keep an emphasis on a slightly more coarse mixture should work fine. A little sand couldn't hurt either.


----------



## pako (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes, I do intend to keep critters inside and actually dart frogs. I have red in DB about the risk of swallowing perlite or pumice so even though it is easily available I wont use it. Safety first.
I will mix all the components then as you suggest, in a ratio similar to the one of the true ABG. Hope it works for the plants and micro fauna.
Thank you all.


----------



## pako (Apr 30, 2015)

Here is the result. Do you think the chunks are too big or does it look ok?
I would very much appreciate some opinions, cause I am about to make more in the near future.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Doesn't look to bad. By the way nice viv


----------



## pako (Apr 30, 2015)

thank you. I will post some more pics now that is finished.


----------

